# Preamplificador valvular HI-End



## cantoni11 (May 20, 2014)

Es posible armar este preampflicador ,para nosotros los latinoamericanos?????si alguien lo armo o  sabe y tiene voluntad de ayudar -muy agradecido desde ya ,saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 20, 2014)

Hola caro cantoni11 , seguramente que si , basta tener una 12AX7 con su zocalo mas lo conponentes pasivos (resistores y capacitores) en las manos. La montagen no tiene segredos , solamente yo no me gusta armar circuitos valvulados en tarjetas de circuito inpreso porque con lo calientamento natural de las valvulas las soldaduras de los terminales correspondentes a los pinos con lo pasar de lo tienpo se tornan "frias" , generando malos contactos , asi recomendo armar en lo  antiguo estilo "barra de terminales" en un chassis mectalico .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## cantoni11 (May 22, 2014)

Muchas gracias Danile Lopez,tambien me recomendo un amigo del foro Gustavo Moretton ,que revea la fuente porque esta pensada para un entrada 12-17 volt DC,Todo un contrasentido porque habria que elaborar una fuente de 12-17volt DC para alimentar la fuente .
 encontre un diagrama mas coherente para alimentar desde la red 220 volt AC,lo que si en esta fuente se ve un tension de salida de 12volt y la otra tendria que tener 260 volt dc,como habria que modificar el diagrama???ssaaludos


----------



## crimson (May 22, 2014)

cantoni11 dijo:


> ...tendria que tener 260 volt dc, ¿como habria que modificar el diagrama???


Hola cantoni, ¿probaste con el viejo truco del transformador al revés, como aislador? Como el preamplificador consume poca corriente (no más de 20mA) es un sistema fácil y práctico para implementar.



Estuve mirando un poco más, consume 1.5mA por canal, así que en estéreo consumiría 3mA, por lo que tendrías que elevar la resistencia de 2K2 a 15K

Saludos C


----------



## cantoni11 (May 22, 2014)

Gracias Crimson -compro dos trafo de 12 v x 100 o 300 ma(no se cual conseguire ) y listo,estaba pensando en bobinar un trafo  con dos devanados secundarios .
bueno a conseguir primero las valvulas y (que no son nada baratas )luego el trafo y espero tener resultados bueno,la cuestion es sacarme las ganas con las valvulas- escuche hablar mucho de ellas, muchas voces a favor otras en contra ,en fin lo mejor vivir la experincia


----------



## crimson (May 22, 2014)

Sí cantoni, pero fijate que el primer transformador debe ser de por lo menos 500mA (son baratos) porque tiene que bancarse los filamentos (unos 300mA) y las pérdidas del segundo transformador (que puede ser de 100 o 300mA sin problemas).
Saludos C


----------



## cantoni11 (May 22, 2014)

Crimson ,me dijo Gustavo Moretton ;que mejor alimentar los filamentos con 6.3 (menos zumbido,me imagino menos ruido) y el consumo  para una valvula es de 300ma o sea 600 ma para dos (sterero),mientras es otro filamento 260vcc x 35ma o sea unos 70 ma ,con lo que quedaria un secundario de 12 x1a (considerando perdidas y tolerancias )+ otro de 260 vcv x 100 ma 
Con todo esto tendria que cxomprar uno de 12 v x 1A y el oto 12 v x500 ma y en cuanto a la salida de 12vcc bastaria con cambiar el regulador por uno de 6.3v (tengo que fijarme en tabla si viene ese valor ) y cambiar algunos valores de las resistencias ¿¿


----------



## crimson (May 22, 2014)

Hola cantoni, en ese caso tendrías que usar un LM317 para el filamento:



el cálculo de las resistencias lo hacés acá:

http://www.electronics-lab.com/articles/LM317/



Yo usaría 220/12V/1A para el primero y 220/12V/300mA para el segundo, con eso estarías de 10.
Saludos C


----------



## santi1993 (Jun 6, 2014)

donde consiguen las 12ax7 hoy en dia?


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 6, 2014)

santi1993 dijo:


> donde consiguen las 12ax7 hoy en dia?



Hola..Tal vez en Importadora Electronica la tengan.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## crimson (Jun 6, 2014)

O en la calle Talcahuano, entre Corrientes y B. Mitre, hay un montón de bolichitos que las venden, de los que venden guitarras y amplificadores de viola.
Ignoro el precio, pero deben estar saladitas...
Saludos C


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 6, 2014)

adjunto este aporte, con la valvula 12ax7, la fuente que utiliza este preamplificador es interesante, http://glcharvat.com/website%20pdfs/portabe_tube_preamp_schematic.jpg
adjunto el enlace de internet http://www.glcharvat.com/Dr._Gregory_L._Charvat_Projects/Battery_Powered_Tube_Pre-Amp.html


----------



## cantoni11 (May 3, 2015)

Hola gente del foro, les traigo una gran inquietud,  éste preamflicador del foro del Dr JAGODIC...Los componentes parecen facil de conseguir en nuestro bendito pais, las válvulas las venden en mercado libre ..Alguien armó éste pre???.por favor si alguien que entiende de  válvulas me ayude a saber si funciona así cómo está planteado el diagrama. Saludos.








Tambien en pdf:


​


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2015)

Tiene varias cosas algunas "parecen" traida de los pelos sin profundizar demasiado y que datos tiene, nivel de señal de entrada, nivel de señal de salida???
dos tubos, cuando con uno solo haces lo mismo...

Te has fijado los circuitos que hay en el foro? hay muchos armados por los foristas y tienes daos precisos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 3, 2015)

En los montajes de audio sucede como con las mujeres, cada uno tiene sus gustos, por lo que monta LO QUE TE GUSTE. De todas formas hablar del DR JAGODIC es hablar de CALIDAD.
 Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 3, 2015)

A mi me gusta.
No es un previo económico, emplea 4 válvulas para hacer algo que generalmente lleva solo 2, incluso se podría hacer con solo 1 válvula.
Está interesante:
El empleo de re-alimentaciones locales
Bi-pass del control de tono con relee.
Fuente regulada de alta tensión
Slow turn on para cada canal.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2015)

Una Fogo Interpretación Libre (Casi libertina) del previo


​


			
				 Multisim dijo:
			
		

> Ganancia *25db ± 0,1db entre 10Hz a 1,5MHz*
> Distorsión:


----------



## cantoni11 (May 7, 2015)

Gracias a todos ,,,me decidi empezar por el primer proyecto.total los dos pre aqui propuestos llevan montadas las mismas valvulas (es lo mas costoso).empece con la fuente y me surgieron varias dudas :












Para la rama de  tension de placa, el circuito dice 260V .Esta fuente segun mis probres conocimientos ,tiene un divisor de tension .Calculada para un consumo de corriente fijo.porque con tan solo agregar un led con una resistencia limitadora me hace variar mucho  la tension de salida(la parte de los 260v).El consumo de placa de la 12AX7 es constante??...un led consume apenas 20ma....Esta fuente es buena para este circuito ??esto influye en el resultado final ??? vida de la valvula ,calidad de sonido?'o es necesario armar una fuente regulada como la del proyecto de DR Jagodic??.saludos y gracias de nuevo a todos


----------



## Rorschach (May 9, 2015)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Gracias a todos ,,,me decidi empezar por el primer proyecto.total los dos pre aqui propuestos llevan montadas las mismas valvulas (es lo mas costoso).empece con la fuente y me surgieron varias dudas :
> 
> http://i61.tinypic.com/kch09k.jpg
> 
> ...




Cantoni11,* Crimson *que es un capo en estos temas , te resolvió el problema en : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-valvular-hi-end-131546/#post917214, y vos seguís dudando  , experimentá y hacelo .-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## pandacba (May 9, 2015)

Lo que comente es por un pre que esta basado en EF86 y ECC83, que si tiene varios tubos, es un diseño bastante elaborado y suena que no se cree, voy a buscarlo y compartirlo, porque esta muy bueno y tiene carácterísticas más que interesantes, incluso como dije en otro hilo que tengo esquemas hechos en rusia, jaón y otro lugares que ya no recuerdo que hay cosas muy interesantes, no solo un esquema, si no que bueno hay otros estatus como japón por ejemplo que un afcionado publica su proyecto y te muestra todas las pruebas que hizo con instrumental, que te da sana envidia. Otro que armo varios pre y los analizo uno por uno y publica las curvas obtenidas, con todo lujo de detalle muy bueno


----------



## cantoni11 (May 19, 2015)

Hola a todos .arme el primer circuito tal cual indica el diagrama ,revise una y mil veces si habia algun error y todo esta perfecto.El problema es que tengo señal muy baja a la salida .lo pruebo con un parlante de pc a la salida y se escucha muy bajo .Los valores de tensiones que tengo son muy similares a los q dice el diagrama ,por favor si alguien lo puede revisar al diagrama ,porque seguro tiene algun error de ex profeso ..adujunto el diagrama con las tensiones leidas en el montaje ..saludos y gracias


----------



## maton00 (May 19, 2015)

Con un parlante a la salida o conectado a un amplificador este circuito es una etapa de preamplificación no de potencia; esta diseñado para amplificar señales de baja señal para impedancias de salida mucho mayores a la impedancia de un parlante si lo conectas a un parlante directamente seria el equivalente de poner en corto la salida, de otra forma este diseño tiene una fuerte retroalimentación por lo que si lo conectas a un amplificador (conexión habitual) tendrias una amplificación del orden de los 8-12 db (no lo he calculado) pero anda por esos valores


----------



## cantoni11 (May 19, 2015)

Gracias por responder...usé la salida de auriculares de un celular para mandar señal y un parlante de pc en la salida, puede que tengas razón, pero conectando el parlante a la salida de auriculares del celular suena mas alto que con el pre intercalado , creería que aunque las impedancias no se correspondan tendría que sonar un poco mas y por eso dudo que hay algo que no está bien en el diagrama de ex-profeso, es un circuito de la revista Cilicom Chip de 2004, busqué infprmación por todos lados y nada. Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 19, 2015)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Gracias por responder...use la salida de auriculares de un celular para mandar señal y un parlante de pc en la salida ..puedas tengas razon..pero conectando el parlante a la salida de auriculares del celular suena mas alto que con el pre intercalado...creeria q aunque las impedancias no se correspondan tendria que sonar un poco mas y por eso dudo q hay algo q no esta bien en el diagrama de exprofeso ..es un circuito de la revista cilicom chip de 2004 ..busque info por todos lados y nada ..saludos



Ya te lo han indicado: es un preamplificador, no un amplificador. El hecho de que el mismo parlante conectado a la salida del celular suene más alto que estando conectado a la salida del preamplificador no significa que deba tener en esa situación (conectado a la salida del preamplificador) más nivel que estando a la salida del celular. La salida del celular debe poseer un pequeño amplificador (aunque pequeño, pero amplificador al fin) preparado para generar suficiente nivel sobre un pequeño parlante. El preamplificador, en cambio, debe aplicar su salida sobre impedancias bastante más altas que las de un parlante: por lo general, en torno a 50 K ohmios ó más en el caso de un circuito valvular como ese. Conectar un parlante a la salida del previo es como cortocircuitarlo, y difícilmente llegues a escuchar algo útil en él. Como su nombre lo indica => va previo al amplificador de potencia.

Saludos

PD: fijate la resistencia de 1 M ohm previo al jack de salida y el valor del pote de volúmen de salida (50 K ohmios). Ya nomás la resistencia de contacto mínima del pote (en su posición de máximo volúmen) debe ser seguramente bastante mayor a la impedancia del parlante. Tu carga en corriente alterna queda en paralelo a la resistencia de 68 K ohmios 1 W que va del ánodo de la última válvula a tus + 258 V. Si la carga es un parlante, al diablo con la ganancia de esa última etapa y su punto de ajuste.

PD2: la designación de High - End ó, incluso, Hi - Fi, son muy discutibles para ese diseño. Muy probablemente, con muchísimo menos presupuesto y en estado sólido se podrían lograr mejores prestaciones (por lejos) llegando así a un previo muy neutro, si lo que se pretende es trabajarlo lejos del clipping. Si el uso es haciéndolo clippear, probablemente pueda gustar su coloración, pero eso ya no es ni siquiera Hi - Fi, sino distorsión.


----------



## cantoni11 (May 19, 2015)

Agradezco su colaboracion.ya probe con el amplificador .FUNCIONA!!!! cero ruido a pesar de lo precario del montaje que hice (todo aereo y sin zocalo) .gracias Matoon00 y diegomj1973!!!.Creo voy por el otro canal.asi que a comprar la valula restante y los zocalos .Mi primera impresion?? me gusta lo colorido de las valvulas!!!! graves mas presentes y medios muy bueno .quizas en agudos se queda corto pero me gusta .por eso creo voy por el proyecto del DR jagodic que tiene control de tonos y una fuente mas elaborada ,pero antes quiero terminar bien este primer proyecto


Aclaracion: el titulo del post HI END es por el proyecto de DR Jagodic..el autor lo posteo asi..Segun lei hay opiniones de todo tipo en cuanto a la fidelidad de las valvulas..yo simplemente quiero darme el gusto de experimentar esas "coloraciones" que dan las valvulas.Tambien lei que depende mucho de la marca de la valvula NOS o de las nuevas ...dan distintos matices y precio tambien ...saludos


----------



## cantoni11 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hola a todos . empezar a montar el pre ADAGIO de Dr Jagodic.Arme la fuente y por supuesto ,como siempre empezaron los problemas,,la fuente arranco a la primera pero tengo un drama. y es que, cuando corto los 220 V de entrada y vuelvo a encender a los segundos simulando un corte de corriente .sucede que se quema el mpsa42 que marco en circulo rojo el diagrama adjunto..Si alguien se apiada y me puede ayudar a solucionar . Encontré por la red una modificación (adjunto imagen ) pero sigue quemando el mpsa solo cuando apago y enciendo a los segundos, si espero a se descarguen los capacitores no sucede eso. Saludos.

quema ;
http://i62.tinypic.com/2v27ecn.jpg


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 13, 2015)

Uhmmm... Creo que el problema puede venir cuando se satura el MPSA42 más inferior (el que se dispara con los pulsos del 555). Al saturarse, provoca un exceso de disipación de potencia en el transistor MPSA42 más superior.

Si al 555 lo tenés montado con zócalo, desmontalo y probá.

Saludos

PD: no está mal el agregado de los diodos, pero se me ocurre que el amplificador de error debe ser adecuadamente dimensionado en disipación de potencia atendiendo al estado transitorio que se produzca en torno a él (en función de las constantes RC) y también a la situación que provoque la duración del pulso en alto del 555.

PD2: como dije antes, existen 20 millones de circuitos de estado sólido que cumplen 1000 veces mejor la función de ese y con una pequeñísima fracción de ese presupuesto. Si es lo que te gusta, todo bien, pero requerís 100 veces más de complejidad para que todo se desempeñe mínimamente aceptable y, si existen errores, éstos se pagan muy caro.


----------



## cantoni11 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hola .gracias por responder diegomj1973.Probe lo que recomendaste y no quemaba el tr .Pero queria que funcione con el temporizador..entonces lo que hice fue montar uan resistencia de 220 k en paralello con el primer capacitor de 100Uf 350 v  y funciono..(este dato lo encontre en la web) ahora apago ..vuelvo a encender y la tension empieza a subir un poco e inmediatamente baja a 3 v ...el temporarizador empieza a contar 1.10 min y activa la salida de 280v..probe con los 2 diodos y lo que pasa es que no se activa la salida d 280v..aunque el 555 mande la señal.asi que los saque..Lo unico que noto ahora es que,cuando apago la fuente y vuelvo a encender la tension sube y baja rapidamente (como ya comente)y vuelvo a apagar la salida de los 280v empieza a subir hasta desanecer de nuevo.La pregunta es ..no hace nada a la valvula esto??.saludos y gracias a todos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 15, 2015)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola .gracias por responder diegomj1973.Probe lo que recomendaste y no quemaba el tr .Pero queria que funcione con el temporizador..entonces lo que hice fue montar uan resistencia de 220 k en paralello con el primer capacitor de 100Uf 350 v  y funciono..(este dato lo encontre en la web) ahora apago ..vuelvo a encender y la tension empieza a subir un poco e inmediatamente baja a 3 v ...el temporarizador empieza a contar 1.10 min y activa la salida de 280v..probe con los 2 diodos y lo que pasa es que no se activa la salida d 280v..aunque el 555 mande la señal.asi que los saque..Lo unico que noto ahora es que,cuando apago la fuente y vuelvo a encender la tension sube y baja rapidamente (como ya comente)y vuelvo a apagar la salida de los 280v empieza a subir hasta desanecer de nuevo.La pregunta es ..no hace nada a la valvula esto??.saludos y gracias a todos



La prueba que te sugerí de retirar el 555, reinstalar nuevamente un nuevo MPSA42 sano en el lugar del que se quemaba y, probar de encender y apagar sucesivamente la alimentación de la red (?), era para discernir desde qué lugar del circuito podía venir el problema.

No es que el 555 y su circuitería asociada sea el problema en sí, sino que con las pruebas que has llevado a cabo efectivamente confirman que existe un problema de dimensionamiento de disipación en el MPSA42 más superior del esquema (el que comentaste se quemaba). Existen condiciones transitorias (fenómenos de duración limitada) que superan las capacidades de disipación de ese transistor (basándome en que has comentado que en condiciones permanentes este mismo transistor no se quemaba, o, al menos, cuando no interrumpías alternadamente la alimentación de la red).

Al agregar una resistencia de descarga en paralelo al capacitor de filtrado principal, no me queda claro el porqué no te lo sigue quemando, si el transistor no ha sido sustituído por otro de mayor potencia (a no ser que yo no te haya entendido bien).

Por el deterioro que pueda causarte en las válvulas esas variaciones y/o ausencias de voltaje de placa y/o filamentos, es mejor que te lo responda alguien mucho más familiarizado con ellas que yo.

Saludos

PD: tengo mis dudas si la integridad del MPSA42 más superior está garantizada con el agregado de la resistencia de 220 K. Tiene que persistir algo mal dimensionado por el diseñador en ese esquema (del que admiro algunos de sus diseños, pero a cualquiera se nos puede escapar la liebre).

PD: personalmente, le quitaría ese gran capacitor de 4,7 uF x 350 V que está conectado a la base del MPSA42 que comentaste se quema, y quitaría también ese de 10 nF entre base y emisor del transistor de paso. Estos capacitores generan condiciones que no me gustan en lo absoluto, a no ser que el diseñador explique el porqué de su empleo ahí y logre convencerme.


----------



## nachosdick (Ago 6, 2015)

Hola, podria funcionar el previo del esquema?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 6, 2015)

NO. El -out está a -12v por lo que harás un precioso cortocircuito cuando le conectes salida.


----------



## nachosdick (Ago 6, 2015)

Gracias por contestar.
Poniendo una resistencia o un diodo entre -out y -12 valdria el resto del circuito?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2015)

Ver el archivo adjunto 132957
​
"*Todo*" ese esquema es un desastre

Por que no comentas ¿ Que es lo que deseas hacer para poder aconsejarte ?


----------



## nachosdick (Ago 6, 2015)

Un previo hibrido valvula/fet k sea sencillo ,sin trafos y usando pocos materiales.
Encontre 2 esquemas x separado y los intente juntar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2015)

La *solo* la etapa a válvulas puedes conseguir suficiente ganancia como para aplicar señal de micrófono a un preamplificador común, una consola o un preamplificador de instrumento.


----------



## nachosdick (Ago 6, 2015)

Si, pero era por conseguir otro sonido mezclandolo



Para desbalancear la señal en el circuito de la valvula hace falta un trafo de entrada?
 O se podria hacer de otra forma mas barata?


*Edita tus mensajes en lugar de crear nuevos.*​


----------



## Lucho LP (Mar 20, 2016)

Hola compañeros del foro, no hace tanto que este post no recibe mensajes así que me tomo el atrevimiento de revivirlo. 
Como no hay mucha data por acá del resultado del Preamp Adagio del Dr. Jagodic y yo me estoy armando uno para escuchar jazz en casa, reabro el tema porque en una de esas a alguien mas le resulta interesante.
Me armé el pre en el PCB que posteó Jagodic en su web porque me gustó el diseño y se ve sencillo.
La verdad que suena muy bien y me gusta bastante la EQ porque realza lo justo que yo necesito para escuchar tanto en graves como en agudos.
Mi apreciación es totalmente a "oreja", no me pregunten por la distorisión armónica ni nada de eso porque no se lo suficiente como para contestarles. Lo que si aprecio es que suena bien y tiene mucho potencial si termino de sacarle algunos ruiditos.
Armé una fuente mucho mas simple que la que propone el Dr. en el esquema, de hecho, es esa que propone Crimson en los inicios del tema utilizando el viejo truco de los dos trafos; uno de 220 a 12V conectado a otro de 12 a 220V para así lograr la aislación de la red y obtener 280VCC.
Los filamentos los alimento con 6.3VCC con otra fuente auxiliar aparte hecha con un LM317.
Tengo buen audio, pero hay un ruidito (rrrrr) que está de fondo y sospecho está en la fuente; pero tengo que seguir haciendo pruebas porque cuando miro los 280VCC en el osciloscopio se ve una linea recta perfecta y me tiene desconcertado, así que después comento según vaya avanzando.
Tengo una duda con el montaje que estoy haciendo, al margen de ese ruido que les conté, resulta que cuando armé todo para empezar las pruebas usé para conectar todos los pots cable común (el que se usa a la salida de las fuentes de pc) y tal vez haga falta usar del tipo mallado... que opinan al respecto?
Donde si puse cable mallado es en la entrada de audio y en la salida que va a la etapa de potencia.
Ya colgaré algunas fotos en cuanto aprenda a reducirlas en Ubuntu, que está buenísimo pero no lo entiendo bien todavía...
Saludos!


----------



## cantoni11 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hola Lucho.te comento yo arme el pre  con la fuente propuesta por DR jagodic y te digo que tengo cero ruido .."solo escucho un poquito de ruido blanco cuando acerco mi oreja al tweter del bafle... te puedo decir es un pre fabuloso en cuanto sonido .por supuesto la valvula que uses influyen mucho en la eq del sonido ,,Vale la pena este proyecto..En cuanto a soluciones tecnicas ,te puedo ayudar muy poco ,pues mis conocimientos son basicos ,de todas  formas cuente  conmigo,saludos


----------



## Lucho LP (Mar 23, 2016)

Buenísimo, gracias por el dato!
Voy a armar entonces la fuente original a ver que pasa. 

Al margen de eso:
Como cableaste los pots? 
Que tipo de cable conviene usar? 

Algo que no mencioné es que no puse ningún relay. Utilicé un interruptor inversor doble cableado a sus respectivos lugares como para conmutar entre la sección de preamplificación y la de EQ... eso seguro viene con ruido porque utilicé tambien cable normal...
En fin, ahora que se que te anduvo bien me voy a poner las pilas para ver si lo armo como corresponde, con su fuente original y los relays.
Saludos!


----------



## cantoni11 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hola Lucho ,Los pote los tengo montado  con cables comunes ..(cortos) aun no lo tengo montado en gabinete.Advertencia ,los pcb del DR Jagodic estan diseñado para mini relay con disposicones de patas ,que aqui al menos en TUC,no consegui,Por lo que hay que rediseñar el pcb . Me refiero a los reles hace la comuntacion del control de tonos.Yo por ahora los tengo puenteados(es decir ,el control de tono esta siempre activo). Lo que si puse ;es el rele de salida haciendo algunos agujeros de mas pude hacer entrar un rele de los conseguibles ( primero hice el pcb y luego salir a buscar los reles ,que nunca consegui,jaja) es por esto que tengo que rehacer los pcb para que entren los rele que se consiguen aqui.Te cuento que encontre por suerte un pcb con dichas modificaciones .( en un foro serbio .parece tampoco se conseguen alla )..La fuente tambien necesita modificaciones en cuanto a algunos compnentes ..Luego ire avisandote cuales porque no me acuerdo  ahora ,tendria que fijarme en la placa .Lee bien los post anteriores mios con los errores que tenia la placa de la fuente,luego ire fijandome los cambios le hice .
El trafo ,lo bobine yo ..sino lo podes hacer bobinar ....el unico problema de bobinarlo de manera casera,es el secundario de 240v que lleva algo asi como 1400 vueltas (para lo que tuve que improvisar un cuenta vueltas )sin esto me perdia en las primeras vueltas ,ja .Saludos 


pd:el pcb con las modificaciones nose ,si se puede postear .Avisame asi te lo paso por mp


----------



## Lucho LP (Mar 24, 2016)

Buenísimo! 
Lo de los relays ya lo había notado antes de hacer el PCB, pero lo hice igual con la idea de puentearlos como hiciste vos, o de poner un interruptor que haga lo mismo pero manualmente.
La macana del interruptor es que hay que poner mas cable... y mas ruido.
Todavía no empecé con la fuente, mil gracias por los datos y la ayuda ofrecida, en cuanto avance un poco cuento como va la cosa.
No te preocupes por las modificaciones del PCB porque por ahora el que tengo me sirve perfectamente. 
Saludos!


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 7, 2016)

Bueno finalmente puse a andar la fuente original de Jagodic y arrancó de una, sin ninguno de los problemas que comentó Cantoni11 y me dio una gran satisfacción.
Cero ruido, y eso que estoy alimentando la fuente con transformadores de línea comunes. 
Ya mandé a hacer uno como el el del diagrama a un especialista  y me lo entrega en unos días.
Lo único que le encuentro a la fuente es que el disipador del LM317 está caliente (66ºC), pero me parece totalmente normal para la corriente que se está manejando (600mA). Igualmente creo que cuando conecte los dos canales voy a tener que agregar aluminio...
El pre está buenísimo, tiene un audio muy cristalino y limpio; la EQ es muy buena realmente.
Bueno, muchas gracias por los datos aportados.
Saludos!


----------



## cantoni11 (Abr 7, 2016)

Hola .Lucho me alegro por vos..Yo tuve que bajar un poco la ganancia del pre porque era muy alta ...y bueno los otros incovenientes que ya comente..Hiciste la prueba de desconectar los 220v y luego volver a conectar ??? o sea simula un corte de 220v del trafo y los segundos volve a conectar .ahi veras lo que pasa ....recuerdo tambien que asi como esta el circuito no me activaba el rele de salida porque mandaba poca tension .....Acorda que la fuente al encenderla primero calienta el filamento lentamente de a a 6..3v y luego de un minuto de un min aprox..activa el rele  de salida y la tension de grilla  ...Ademas agregue un trimpot para ajustar la tensionde grilla en 280v exactos...Prueba y luego avise culaquier duda estamos en contacto,saludos

PD...con respecto al lm317 ...es asi calienta mucho para dos  filamentos,Tengo un solo canal funcionando...La verdad tengo dudas como se comportara alimentando los cuatros filamentos (unos 1.2A) ...pronto armare el segundo canal y vere(tengo ya todos los materiales )..Por ahora lo tengo comparandolo con el pre Standar ,tambien de autoria del dr Jagodic .Por cierto este es superior para mi gusto,se nota mucho la diferencia sobre todo en jazz ,o grabaciones acusticas  etc


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 7, 2016)

Hola! Hice la prueba del corte de energía y se la banca perfectamente!
Lo que estoy pensando es que no tengo puestos lo relays , así que no aseguro nada jaja.
Tengo que resolver esa parte y seguir probando, pero hasta ahora me gusta mucho. 
Ahí dejo una foto del montaje de prueba.
Saludos!


----------



## cantoni11 (Abr 7, 2016)

Lucho LP dijo:


> Hola! Hice la prueba del corte de energía y se la banca perfectamente!
> Lo que estoy pensando es que no tengo puestos lo relays , así que no aseguro nada jaja.
> Tengo que resolver esa parte y seguir probando, pero hasta ahora me gusta mucho.
> Ahí dejo una foto del montaje de prueba.
> Saludos!



Buenisimo ....mejor si anduvo sin complicaciones ...que lamparas estas usando ??? me refiero que marca ?? de las nuevas o las NOS,?? estoy usando de las mas baratas y me gustan mucho como suenan las JJ ECC803s (placa larga )..suena mejor que la ECC83S.

[Pudiste encontar los cap de 10 micros en poliester .en mi caso tuve que poner dos de 4.7micros en paralelo .saludos


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 7, 2016)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Buenisimo ....mejor si anduvo sin complicaciones ...que lamparas estas usando ??? me refiero que marca ?? de las nuevas o las NOS,?? estoy usando de las mas baratas y me gustan mucho como suenan las JJ ECC803s (placa larga )..suena mejor que la ECC83S.
> 
> [Pudiste encontar los cap de 10 micros en poliester .en mi caso tuve que poner dos de 4.7micros en paralelo .saludos



Holas! La válvulas que estoy usando son todas distintas . Tengo cuatro 12AX7, pero las marcas son variadas, hay una argentina, otra rusa, una brasileña y otra que no dice nada.
Son viejas y seguramente dolidas, porque me las dio un amigo que tenía salas de ensayo y las tenía de repuesto, pero al parecer funcionan perfectamente todavía.
Todavía no conozco muchos modelos de válvulas, pero ya llegará el momento de ir probando.
Esos capacitores que decís del pre los reemplacé por dos electrolíticos de 22uF en serie, unidos por sus terminales negativos; para lograr un electrolítico no polarizado de 11uF aproximadamente, y funcionó perfecto. 
Saludos!


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 11, 2016)

Sigo haciendo pruebas con el pre de Jagodic y su fuente.
Ayer pasó algo extraño y lo comento por las dudas.
Resulta que empecé a conectar los relays que lleva el circuito porque hasta ahora tenía todo puenteado para hacer las primeras pruebas.
Como la conmutación del pre entre la parte directa y la de EQ la resolví con un interruptor cableado hasta ahora, solo me propuse conectar el relay que hace el "Mute" o el retardo en la habilitación de la salida, para testear el funcionamiento del timer.
Puse un relay de 12V que tiene una resistencia interna de R400, por lo que el consumo es de 30mA aproximadamente. 
La cosa es que conecto el artefacto a la red de alimentación, pasan mas o menos 1.20 minutos y el relay habilita la salida con un sonido hermoso. Todo perfecto.
Al cabo de unos 30 minutos, el relay cambia de posición muteando la salida y así permanece hasta que apague toda la unidad y se enfrien los componentes, sinó el relay no se activa nuevamente.

Estuve mirando y resulta que el transistor BC327 que habilita esa parte tiene que tener una beta de entre 250 y 400, de acuerdo al diagrama.
En mi caso, utilicé uno cuya beta es menor y está entre 160 y 400.
Esto influye?

Pregunto porque no entiendo como calcular la corriente de base con esa polarización para entender como está trabajando el transistor. Si alguien me lo puede aclarar estaré muy agradecido.

Saludos!


----------



## fafa83 (Abr 22, 2016)

Hola como están?  Quería saber si me pueden aclarar algunas dudas, mi intención es conectar un micrófono al IN del previo y el OUTUT  a la entrada auxiliar de un minicomponente domestico que son mosfet, como seria el tema de las impedancias? Hay riesgo de descarga eléctrica por estar en contacto con grilla y ánodo?


----------



## Lucho LP (May 5, 2016)

cantoni11 dijo:


> ....recuerdo tambien que asi como esta el circuito no me activaba el rele de salida porque mandaba poca tension ....



Efectivamente ese era el problema. Gracias a la colaboración de Cantoni11 llegué al diagrama de la fuente de otro amplificador de Jagodic (IOTA-CD) muy similar, donde cambió el valor de las dos resistencias de base del transistor BC327-40 que controla el relay de salida. Adjunto imágen con la corrección.
Funciona excelente ahora, así que voy a ver si avanzo un poco más.
Saludos y gracias!


----------



## cantoni11 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hola a todos los amigos de foro,vengo con una inquietud .Existe la posibilidad de agregar un pre de auriculares a este ciruito o tomar directamente la señal de salida del mismo; serviria como un pre de auriculares?? Por favor si alguien puede guiarme como seria ,saludos a todos 







Tambien en pdf:


Ver el archivo adjunto 129122​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lucho LP (Oct 17, 2016)

Buenas a todos, después de mucho tiempo y cuelgues, puse a andar el pre Adagio del Dr. Jagodic en su versión stereo y estoy más que satisfecho hasta el momento.
Como lo necesitaba para escuchar música en casa, armé un engendro, con las cosas que andaba husmeando por el foro y tenía a medio desarrollar, y con lo que pude ir reciclando de mi humilde taller.
La salida es MOSFET stereo y utilicé un circuito de Ampeg que levantó y armó Crimson, solo que yo hice mi propio PCB, atornillé los transistores a unos recortes de un marco de aluminio que encontré en la basura y luego a un antiguo chasis rackeable que alojaba vaya uno a saber que cosas, gentilmente cedido por un amigo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/#post520973

Solamente mandé a hacer un trafo; el que pide el diseño original del Dr. Jagodic, el resto es cacharreo que andaba suelto en el taller.
La fuente del pre es la original con algunas modificaciones propias para hacerla andar con lo que tenía, pero original en su esencia.
La fuente de la etapa de potencia la hice yo, tomando información del foro y adaptándola a mi proyecto (Hay un trabajo de Fogonazo muy bueno al respecto).
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...nd-131546/index3.html&ref=&ss=3982j1612572j14

El protector de parlantes lo diseñaron Crimson y Dr. Zoidberg, solo que yo hice mi PCB personal para tener "on board"  el relay de salida y adaptarlo a mi fuente.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-parlantes-pcb-sep-otro-mas-76435/

La combinación de todos esos circuitos resultó muy buena. Funcionan a la perfección individualmente, tal como han contado sus autores; haciendo un buen conjunto. 
Usé 4 ECC83 que compré apareadas y suena muy bien y con con mucha nitidez; y eso que está conectado a unos bafles plásticos de 15" x 200W con drivers y parlantes de dudosa reputación... Aún así está buenísimo. Cero ruido y una EQ suficiente para sentarse a escuchar un buen disco de jazz.
En fin, con unas cuantas correcciones y macanas propias en el diseño de los PCBs y en el conexionado, sorteadas con el mayor de los respetos y los mínimos recursos , llegué a un buen resultado.
Gracias a todos los que colaboraron y también se rompieron la cabeza con estos circuitos!
Dejo una humilde foto que pude tomar con el celular, abrazo y saludos!


----------



## cantoni11 (Dic 7, 2017)

Hola a todos .Estuve analizando de cambiar los capacitores de paso de señal de audio (desacople)  del Adagio por otros de mejor calidad ; y descubrí una inconsistencia entre el diagrama y la placa .Se trata del capacitor de 470nF x400V de la pata 6 de la primera válvula ; 
En el diagrama se ve un capacitor  de 470nF ,mientras que  en la layout de la placa hay dos capacitores en paralelo de 470nF x400V .La duda es ,si montar un cap de 1uFx400V o dos de 470nF.?
Lo tengo funcionando perfecto de hace mucho tiempo ,como indica la placa  con dos de 470nF) ,El error estará en el diagrama??.Para lo que saben por favor si pueden sacar esa duda .

PD: además del cap de entrada y los del control de tono ; cuáles serían los cap importantes a cambiar ?' Por cap de mayor calidad obvio.saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2017)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola a todos .Estuve analizando de cambiar los capacitores de paso de señal de audio (desacople)  del Adagio por otros de mejor calidad ; y descubrí una inconsistencia entre el diagrama y la placa .Se trata del capacitor de 470nF x400V de la pata 6 de la primera válvula ;
> En el diagrama se ve un capacitor  de 470nF ,mientras que  en la layout de la placa hay dos capacitores en paralelo de 470nF x400V .La duda es ,si montar un cap de 1uFx400V o _*dos de 470nF.?*_
> Lo tengo funcionando perfecto de hace mucho tiempo ,como indica la placa  con dos de 470nF) ,El error estará en el diagrama??.Para lo que saben por favor si pueden sacar esa duda .
> 
> PD: además del cap de entrada y los del control de tono ; cuáles serían los cap importantes a cambiar ?' Por cap de mayor calidad obvio.saludos


Opción N° 2 

Si bien es una sutileza muy, muy muy sutil, se aplica esta configuración para reducir el efecto del componente inductivo del capacitor sobre el paso de la señal de audio.

Lectura recomendada:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/capacitores-uso-audio-mitos-realidades-15697/


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 8, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Opción N° 2
> 
> Si bien es una sutileza muy, muy muy sutil, se aplica esta configuración para reducir el efecto del componente inductivo del capacitor sobre el paso de la señal de audio.
> 
> ...



Siii......., el componente inductivo afecta la gama de las frecuencias mas altas, igualmente como dice Fogo, no deja de ser una sutil sutileza, la capacidad original es de 1µF, por eso están 2 de .47µF (470 nF) en paralelo, donde el capacitor formado por los dos vale 1 µF, como pide el circuito, como la fórmula de capacitores en paralelo es la misma que la de inductores en paralelo (siempre que no haya inductancia mutua), el valor de dicha inductancia que resulta de 2 iguales en paralelo valdrá la mitad, con lo que se obtendrá una sutil mejor respuesta a las frecuencias más altas 

Sin embargo, rescato de la lectura sugerida por Fogo :https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/capacitores-uso-audio-mitos-realidades-15697/ : La parte que dice: *Las combinaciones en paralelo de capacitores tienen un comportamiento dinámico que nunca es superior al peor de los dos considerados a nivel individual.*

Saludos Cordiales 
Rorschach


----------



## cantoni11 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hola amigos del foro. Estuve buscando un circuito "Loudnees" para el ADAGIO .El motivo es poder escuchar música a muy bajo volumen con buenos agudos y sobre todo con buenos graves; durante la noche .Entre los muchos  que hay en la web, elegí  dos ;que a mí humilde parecer son los que mejor se adaptan .
El potenciómetro de entrada es de 100 k Log y no posee derivación como todos los pote  actuales ,entonces tomé en cuenta principalmente eso.Los diagramas son:
Éste diagrama pertenece al artículo "The Loudness Control"de la revista: Electronics World December 1963  .El link es :http://www.rfcafe.com/references/el...s-control-electronics-world-december-1963.htm. 
Si observan el diagrama ,verán que el pote de entrada va conectado al revés de la forma tradicional.Al principio pensé era un error ,pero cuando probé el circuito me dí cuenta que está correcto.
El otro circuito lo posteó  un colega del foro.Probé los dos y  funcionan de maravillas.
El primer circuito me gusta más porque tiene mas acentuación en los extremos de espectro ,Al menos es lo que yo percibo .Pero no me gusta que no posea un swicth para desactivar cuando así se requiera.
La pregunta es si se podrá poner una llave y en que parte del circuito conviene más para evitar ruidos .
Mi otra inquietud es: si estos circuito afectan de cierta manera la calidad del pre .Aún estando desactivado  .Un circuito loudnees lo menor Invasivo,sería lo ideal .La pregunta ,cuál?
También adjunto imagen de la curva obtenida con loudnees activo. 

*PDor cierto ,suena increíble con ese cosito a bajo volume*n.

*Al parecer esto control de sonoridad o loudnees va montado depués del control de volumen o potenciometro.Se regula poniendo a Max. el control de sonoridad (punto en el que está plano el filtro) y luego regulando  el nivel de entrada de audio hasta el nivel max sin que de saturación*..Saludos a todos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 19, 2018)

Porque motivo quieres utilizar un loudness? eso solo sirve cuando se escucha por debajo de cirto nivel sonoro, cuando pasa ese nivel es como si no estuviera.
Lo que hace es compensar nuestro oído que es eurítimico nada más


----------



## cantoni11 (Feb 19, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Porque motivo quieres utilizar un loudness? eso solo sirve cuando se escucha por debajo de cirto nivel sonoro, cuando pasa ese nivel es como si no estuviera.
> Lo que hace es compensar nuestro oído que es eurítimico nada más



Hola pandacba.Lo explico en el post...quisiera montarlo siempre y cuándo no afecte la calidad se sonido del pre..Desde mi ignorancia en el tema puedo intuir que anteponer un circuito al pote de entrada ;algo cambia....la impedancia al menos .
Entiendo como funciona el loudnees...pero no quiero mutilar el diseño del Adagio...su calidad de sonido es excelente.pero siemto la necesidad de loudnees para ciertos momentos donde la escucha debe ser relajada...saludos y gracias por su atención...


----------



## pandacba (Feb 19, 2018)

Si esta bien echo no cambia nada de nada, sirve cuando se escucha a bajo volumen.
A partir de cierto nivel es como si no estuviera


----------



## cantoni11 (Feb 19, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Si esta bien echo no cambia nada de nada, sirve cuando se escucha a bajo volumen.
> A partir de cierto nivel es como si no estuviera



Si entiendo...la curva muestra que a cierto volumen la repuesta del filtro es casi plana...pero me.gustaría poder montarle una llave para desactivar el circuito ..Como en los viejos equipos..


----------



## cantoni11 (Abr 21, 2018)

Hola amigos del foro.Traigo una inquietud que en principio parecía fácil pero resultó un tanto complicado y que, todavía no puedo encontrarle una solución.En el ADAGIO hay dos relé que se alimentan con dos 12V y sirven para puentear el control de tono.El problema que planteo es que cuando activo los relé mediante una llave perilla,hace ruido plop que sale por los parlante.Intenté conmutar mediante transistor y tampoco funciona ,me da el mismo ruido.Me gustaría si alguien que sepa la solución al problema me ayude.Adjunto imagen donde señalo dichos relé y marco el punto de de donde saco la alimentación .Cabe destacar que la fuente enm ese punto me solo 10.5V .Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2018)

Agrega una resistencia de 560KOhms entre salida del capacitor de 470nF y GND


----------



## cantoni11 (Abr 23, 2018)

Gracias Fogonazo!!!.Probaré y comentaré como fué .De ignorante nomás pregunto,la adicción de ésta resistencia no afecta calidad de sonido?' caso contrario dejo sin efecto los relés..

Va otra inquietud.Estuve pensando en agregar led que iluminen las válvulas por debajo de éstas..No habría problemas en cuanto a ruidos?? .La alimentación la sacaría de los 6.3V de filamento.Mi otra idea era poner un led testigo para tensión de Grilla .Ésta es de 280V para un led de 2 V tendría un resistencia de 22K 5W.La otra opción que pensé era porner un neón de 220V .Mi gran duda es que si todos estos "adornos" van afectar el buen sonido del pre.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2018)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazo!!!.Probaré y comentaré como fué .De ignorante nomás pregunto,la adicción de ésta resistencia no afecta calidad de sonido?' caso contrario dejo sin efecto los relés..


Esa resistencia descarga la carga de tensión continua del capacitor y que es la que te genera el "Plop" al accionar el relee, *NO *afecta en nada.


> Va otra inquietud.Estuve pensando en agregar led que iluminen las válvulas por debajo de éstas..No habría problemas en cuanto a ruidos?? .La alimentación la sacaría de los 6.3V de filamento.Mi otra idea era poner un led testigo para tensión de Grilla .Ésta es de 280V para un led de 2 V tendría un resistencia de 22K 5W.La otra opción que pensé era porner un neón de 220V .Mi gran duda es que si todos estos "adornos" van afectar el buen sonido del pre.


¿ Los 6,3V de filamento son CC o CA ? Lo mas deseable sería CC, no creo que afecte en ningún caso

*NO *cargues *NADA *sobre la tensión de placas.


----------



## cantoni11 (Jun 1, 2018)

Hola amigos del foro,vuelvo con una duda . Haciendo caso a mi enfermedad ,quiero cambiar el condensador de entrada (desacople) del "pre" por uno de mayor calidad .Tengo montado un (philips naranja "nos" de 22nFx400V  ) y quiero cambairlo por éste
Capacitor .022uf 250v Petp Mylar Ruso 22nf Guitarra Ampli 02 - $ 165,00

La cuestión es, que es de 250V ; cuando el diagrama dice 400V . Qué me recomiendan los amigos  del foros ? .Mando saludos a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2018)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro,vuelvo con una duda . Haciendo caso a mi enfermedad ,quiero cambiar el condensador de entrada (desacople) del "pre" por uno de mayor calidad .Tengo montado un (philips naranja "nos" de 22nFx400V  ) y quiero cambairlo por éste
> Capacitor .022uf 250v Petp Mylar Ruso 22nf Guitarra Ampli 02 - $ 165,00
> 
> La cuestión es, que es de 250V ; cuando el diagrama dice 400V . Qué me recomiendan los amigos  del foros ? .Mando saludos a todos


No creo que los Cantoni pabellones auditivos detecten diferencia alguna.
Respecto a la tensión, si el que vas a reemplazar es el de entrada de 100nF NO habrá problema.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2018)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Haciendo caso a mi enfermedad ,quiero cambiar el condensador de entrada (desacople) del "pre" por uno de mayor calidad .Tengo montado un (philips naranja "nos" de 22nFx400V ) y quiero cambairlo por éste
> Capacitor .022uf 250v Petp Mylar Ruso 22nf Guitarra Ampli 02 - $ 165,00


Cuantas veces habremos hablados de los vendedores de humo electrónico...????


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2018)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro,vuelvo con una duda . Haciendo caso a mi enfermedad ,quiero cambiar el condensador de entrada (desacople) del "pre" por uno de mayor calidad .Tengo montado un (philips naranja "nos" de 22nFx400V  ) y quiero cambairlo por éste
> Capacitor .022uf 250v Petp Mylar Ruso 22nf Guitarra Ampli 02 - $ 165,00
> 
> La cuestión es, que es de 250V ; cuando el diagrama dice 400V . Qué me recomiendan los amigos  del foros ? .Mando saludos a todos


No había mirado que el capacitor _*"Milagroso"*_ es de 22nF, ese valor te recorta ligeramente la respuesta en baja frecuencia, unos 6Hz.
Esto a un nivel por *debajo *del rango de audición


----------



## cantoni11 (Jun 1, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No había mirado que el capacitor _*"Milagroso"*_ es de 22nF, ese valor te recorta ligeramente la respuesta en baja frecuencia, unos 6Hz.
> Esto a un nivel por *debajo *del rango de audición



Pido disculpas por mi aberración,me refería al pre *ADAGIO* de *DR Jagodic*. El cap de entrada es de 22nF.
Les  cuento que  el *ADAGIO*  más una potencia  *rotel RB-970_BX* en combinación ; fué lo mejor que escuche hasta aquí. Pensé que podría agregar alguna mejora con el recambio del cap marca philips por Pet ruso de origen ruso. Saludos

pd: Compré varios cap marca *solem* (made in francia ) ,que no son  nada económicos ,sobre todo porque además tengo que pagar  envío .
Para nada sirve montar cap de este nivel ? .Luego subiré fotos de las placas montadas en un gabinete de cartón que armé,  hasta tanto fabrique  el gabinete definitivo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2018)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Pido disculpas por mi aberración,me refería al pre ADAGIO de DR Jagodic. El cap de entrada es de 22nF.
> Les  cuento que este pre,  el ADAGIO  más un amplificador rotel RB-970_BX ; fué lo mejor que escuche hasta aquí. Pensé que podría agregar alguna mejora con ese recambio. Saludos




Como la resistencia de carga es bastante parecida la pequeña pérdida de respuesta en baja frecuencia será similar, tal vez al mayor debido a la realimentación.
Respecto a la tensión tampoco habrá inconveniente


----------



## cantoni11 (Jun 2, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No había mirado que el capacitor _*"Milagroso"*_ es de 22nF, ese valor te recorta ligeramente la respuesta en baja frecuencia, unos 6Hz.
> Esto a un nivel por *debajo *del rango de audición


FOGONAZO, con todo el el respeto del mundo ,considerando que sos un groso para mí y sin  dejar de mencionar al  Dr  zoidberg y otros tan grosos que no recuerdo ahora ,.Tengo algo para decir:
En base a mi experiencia,  digo que la calidad de componentes que se consiguen en el mercado degradan la calidad del diseño .Porque no puedo explicarme como amplificadores de marca con diseños simples  , suenen mejor que amplificadores DIY de diseños más elaborados con distorsiones despreciables .-
Hace poco  me compré un  *rotel RB-970_BX*  (usado) y noté la diferencia de sonido respecto a un diseño que lo tenía como el paradigma de los amplificadores Diy  .El * sigma de  Dr Jagodic*.
A pesar de la mediciones del sigma era notable la diferencia en calidad de sonido a favor del Rotel .Conclusión :  la calidad de transistores que se consiguen son fundamental ,apaarte del diseño !!.
Para compratir una experiencia : el par diferencial de entrada de mi rotel son los *2SA 970*.Comparé los que traía el Rotel con los que tenía comprados hace tiempo atrás por ML  y Ohhh sorpresa ; la pastilla del 2SA970 del Rotel eran mas grande que los que yo había comprado por "original".Para mí ahí está la cuestión de todo ..La calidad de material que se consigue.!!!!!..


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 2, 2018)

Remitámonos exclusivamente a capacitores, este es el componente electrónico de funcionamiento mas complejo de todos, incluso mas complejo que algunos componentes activos.

La calidad de componentes que se consiguen en el mercado local deja bastante que desear lo que *no *avala la existencia de capacitores o cualquier otro componente milagroso.

Sobre este componente y su funcionamiento se han escrito libros, sin ir muy lejos puedes tener una aproximación *aquí*. 

Para hablar seriamente sobre un tema tan factible de hacerse subjetivo como la diferencia calidad entre equipos de audio habría que hacer una comprobación seria algo como tener 2 equipos exactamente iguales, alimentando alternativamente con la misma señal y al mismo volumen al mismo gabinete y que sea imposibles de detectar diferencias alguna efectuando pruebas "doble ciego" o "Doble X".
Luego reemplazar en uno de ellos el componente a calificar y nuevamente hacer la prueba.
Si la diferencia es detectable para bien o para mal en un porcentaje mayor a la media, el componente "Hace a la diferencia", si esto no ocurres el componente "No hace nada".

Cambiar un componente, y simplemente ponerse a escuchar no es una prueba seria.


----------



## sergiox (Ago 17, 2018)

Hola a todos, les cuento que arme la fuente del esquema adagio y tuve el mismo problema que cantoni11  . al conectar y desconectar rapidamente la fuente de la red 220v se pone en corto el mpsa 42 comandado por el 555 .
Pregunto que solucion puedieron encontrar ante esta falla?. 
gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2018)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola .gracias por responder diegomj1973.Probe lo que recomendaste y no quemaba el tr .Pero queria que funcione con el temporizador..entonces lo que hice fue montar uan resistencia de 220 k en paralello con el primer capacitor de 100Uf 350 v  y funciono..(este dato lo encontre en la web) ahora apago ..vuelvo a encender y la tension empieza a subir un poco e inmediatamente baja a 3 v ...el temporarizador empieza a contar 1.10 min y activa la salida de 280v..probe con los 2 diodos y lo que pasa es que no se activa la salida d 280v..aunque el 555 mande la señal.asi que los saque..Lo unico que noto ahora es que,cuando apago la fuente y vuelvo a encender la tension sube y baja rapidamente (como ya comente)y vuelvo a apagar la salida de los 280v empieza a subir hasta desanecer de nuevo.La pregunta es ..no hace nada a la valvula esto??.saludos y gracias a todos


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 6, 2018)

Hola a todos , mando fotos de lo que sería el final del proyecto del ADAGIO. 





Esa sería la distribución, consideré mucho para la distribución que el cableado sea  lo mas corto posible . Escucho recomendaciones






Ese es el futuro gabinete , falta la tapa de chapa pintada en negro (pintura al horno). Ahora es una caja de guardados.ja.






Muestro un poco del interior.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2018)

Guta transformador con faja de cobre en corto para evitar escapes EMI.


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 8, 2018)

Muchas Gracias Fogonazo .El gabinete no está decidido en su totalidad, incluso esos led al estilo mcintosh me tiene en duda todavía .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 2, 2018)

sergiox dijo:


> Hola a todos, les cuento que arme la fuente del esquema adagio y tuve el mismo problema que cantoni11  . al conectar y desconectar rapidamente la fuente de la red 220v se pone en corto el mpsa 42 comandado por el 555 .
> Pregunto que solucion puedieron encontrar ante esta falla?.
> gracias!Ver el archivo adjunto 169875Ver el archivo adjunto 169875


Hola a todos , seguramente lo que estropia lo puebre MPSA42 es lo capacitor electrolitico de 47uF por 250V de filtrado que estas en paralelo con lo Colector y Emisor dese transistor y los dos diodos Zener en  serie.
Una sugerencia es quitar fuera ese capacitor electrolictico , caso eso agregue zunbido en lo audio por insuficienzia de filtragen quizaz otra salida serias poner un resistor de algunas centienas de Ohmios en serie con lo colector del MPSA42 para limitar la curriente a un valor seguro que no estropie lo puebre transistor.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sergiox (Nov 16, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , seguramente lo que estropia lo puebre MPSA42 es lo capacitor electrolitico de 47uF por 250V de filtrado que estas en paralelo con lo Colector y Emisor dese transistor y los dos diodos Zener en  serie.
> Una sugerencia es quitar fuera ese capacitor electrolictico , caso eso agregue zunbido en lo audio por insuficienzia de filtragen quizaz otra salida serias poner un resistor de algunas centienas de Ohmios en serie con lo colector del MPSA42 para limitar la curriente a un valor seguro que no estropie lo puebre transistor.
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel , gracias por la recomendacion. Te comento que lo solucione remplazando el  mpsa42 por el mje340.  
saludos!


----------



## ngc1976 (Nov 23, 2021)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Agradezco su colaboracion.ya probe con el amplificador .FUNCIONA!!!! cero ruido a pesar de lo precario del montaje que hice (todo aereo y sin zocalo) .gracias Matoon00 y diegomj1973!!!.Creo voy por el otro canal.asi que a comprar la valula restante y los zocalos .Mi primera impresion?? me gusta lo colorido de las valvulas!!!! graves mas presentes y medios muy bueno .quizas en agudos se queda corto pero me gusta .por eso creo voy por el proyecto del DR jagodic que tiene control de tonos y una fuente mas elaborada ,pero antes quiero terminar bien este primer proyecto
> 
> 
> Aclaracion: el titulo del post HI END es por el proyecto de DR Jagodic..el autor lo posteo asi..Segun lei hay opiniones de todo tipo en cuanto a la fidelidad de las valvulas..yo simplemente quiero darme el gusto de experimentar esas "coloraciones" que dan las valvulas.Tambien lei que depende mucho de la marca de la valvula NOS o de las nuevas ...dan distintos matices y precio tambien ...saludos


Hola Sr. Cantoni, mi consulta está referida al previo valvular del comienzo del Post. (el más sencillo), dice haberlo construido, me podría decir si lo alimento con la fuente indicada ? (la conmutada) y de ser así, qué bobina utilizó ?, en el circuito figura una bobina con punto medio y un núcleo, qué tipo de núcleo ?, gracias por su atención, saludos


----------

